# Slammed EOS pics?



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

Searched for a bit and really didnt come up with anything much.
Considering picking up an Eos as my next car and the first thing I wanted to do was slam it on coils....i just love that look.
Anyone making coils for this car yet? Any pics of lowered EOSs?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Slammed EOS pics? (SP00LN)*

Both H&R and KW are offering coil-overs for the car. The only lowered Eos pics that I personally recall seeing thus far have been the highway-1 Eos that VW themselves did up. There may be pics from the JE Design of ABT kitted cars that are also lowered.
Project Heartland Eos will be slammed this spring.







(See sig for link/info)


----------



## just4fun_ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Slammed EOS pics? (Shaka)*

I seem to recall there were a few pics of lowered EOS in a posting about a European get together.
Unfortunately I can't for the life of me remember what thread that post was in.
Try a search for "European get together" or "EU gathering", and include body text in the search query, that may bring up the link.
Kevin


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Slammed EOS pics? (just4fun_)*

You'll find what you are after here. I don't have the heart to actually put the picture(s) up.
http://bilder.eos-treffen.de/



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:27 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

I contact Weitec ( KW low cost ) and suspensions for EOS are available in the catalogue 2007


_Modified by suber at 4:31 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Slammed EOS pics? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_You'll find what you are after here. I don't have the heart to acutally put the picture up.
http://bilder.eos-treffen.de/


Quite suprised to see pictures of my car when I searched this site. 
There are a few cars on there that I don't think look better for the mods. Nice to see pics (whether good or bad) with lowered susp, new wheels, black instead of chrome front grills etc.
Ta for the link.


----------



## XDieselDubX (Nov 27, 2005)

*Who has slammed their Eos?*

I wanna see the pics!!!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (XDieselDubX)*

So I guess we're going to get one of these a month now, for the rest of eternity?
I can't wait.








Use the search function. Thank you.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (gilesrulz)*

Someone has, but not me


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (XDieselDubX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDieselDubX* »_I wanna see the pics!!!

Why in the world would you want to see pics of EOS that have been wrecked?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (ehdg eos)*

I want to see one with a stupidly large Wing on the Trunk too.







But please photoshop only...


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:56 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (swordfish1)*

Hehe.. does it even have an inch of suspension travel?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (swordfish1)*

Looks nice, but I wouldn't want to be worried about damaging the car every time you hit a pothole, or entered a parking lot.
Nice.... but not practical for every day driving.
Kevin


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I always get a chucle out of the bobble heads driving the "slammed" cars. Since there is no suspension whatsoever, everytime they hit the slightest bump, everyone in the cars heads bounce around in unison. 
But hey, that's cool!!
(Sniff, sniff). Reminds me of my youth, when sidepipes and aftermarket rims were all the rage.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_So I guess we're going to get one of these a month now, for the rest of eternity?
I can't wait.








Use the search function. Thank you.

Agreed. This isn't the mk1 forum.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_Why in the world would you want to see pics of EOS that have been wrecked? 

Well... everyone has different interests in life, and those different interests are often formed as a result of one's experiential background. Which is a very polite way of saying _"Look at the OPs (Original Poster's) profile, and you might find your answer."_







To look at a forum member's profile, simply click once directly over top of their name, to the left of their post.
Michael


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (XDieselDubX)*

For every city boy the lowers/slams a car a country boy raises truck. When will the madness end.


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (Instynct)*

when he said slammed i think he meant lowered....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (Instynct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Instynct* »_For every city boy the lowers/slams a car a country boy raises truck. When will the madness end.

Here in Alberta that would actually be funny.... if weren't so darn true.
I got a good chuckle out of that.... thanks















Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (Instynct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Instynct* »_For every city boy the lowers/slams a car a country boy raises truck..

That is funny. In fact, I heard that there was a post in the "Ford 350 Pickup Truck" forum the other day entitled _"I have an Eos stuck in my front left wheelwell, how do I remove it?"_
Michael


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_I always get a chucle out of the bobble heads driving the "slammed" cars. Since there is no suspension whatsoever, everytime they hit the slightest bump, everyone in the cars heads bounce around in unison. 
But hey, that's cool!!
(Sniff, sniff). Reminds me of my youth, when sidepipes and aftermarket rims were all the rage.

Do you know that most of the suspensions know lets you drop a car like the one pictured above and it still retains the factory ride. It all has to do with how the coilover isbuilt and how it retains its travel in the strut. On the MKV you can lower it 3" and never feel a difference..


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: slammed*

Excuse me, English person needs a translation - what is 'slammed' ???


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: slammed (Gadgeteer1066)*

Slammed = Lowered in the Kings English


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: slammed (mark_d_drake)*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, so any crashing of the slammed vehicle would be purely accidental and not the objective of the exercise. Now I get it.
Okay, I'm up for that. Has anyone slammed an Eos yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: slammed (Gadgeteer1066)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gadgeteer1066* »_Excuse me, English person needs a translation - what is 'slammed' ???

About a year ago, a teenager made a post in the Phaeton forum asking for pictures of a "slammed and bagged" Phaeton. So, I posted the two pictures below. I guess the kid was satisfied, because he didn't come back and bother us again.
*Slammed Phaeton*

*Bagged Phaeton*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: slammed (PanEuropean)*

OK, I can translate 'Slammed'... But what is 'Bagged' is the non obvious sense


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: slammed (mark_d_drake)*

I think it refers to some kind of air suspension system that kids put on their car so they can make it jump up and down. But, I am the wrong person to ask.
Michael


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: slammed (PanEuropean)*

so, bagging is not on the options list for Phaetons


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: slammed (PanEuropean)*

I've never heard the term "bagged" specifically but I'd be very suprised if Michael's guess isn't correct. Air suspensions have come a long way recently and provide an alternative to hydraulics for installing an adjustible ride height (park height if you actually lay the body work on the tarmac) on custom vehicles.
One caveat though, air bags don't have the power and speed of hydraulics so they can't make cars actively bounce. It's more of a gentle pfffffffffffffffffffff as they go up and down. I think air bags are cheaper though......not that anybody in this forum really cares, including me. Why did I bother with this post again?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: slammed (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think it refers to some kind of air suspension system that kids put on their car so they can make it jump up and down. But, I am the wrong person to ask.
Michael

That is correct. hen you "bag" a car you are adding airbags to the struts so with a push of a button you can raise or lower your car..


----------



## c0de-e (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (XDieselDubX)*

I dropped mine with H&R's 

































_Modified by c0de-e at 3:21 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Who has slammed their Eos? (c0de-e)*

The wheels look very nice, Cody.
Michael


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: slammed (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
About a year ago, a teenager made a post in the Phaeton forum asking for pictures of a "slammed and bagged" Phaeton. So, I posted the two pictures below. I guess the kid was satisfied, because he didn't come back and bother us again.
*Slammed Phaeton*

*Bagged Phaeton*


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

is the bag how they ship from Portugal?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (archiea)*

I don't know. There are two different ways that vehicles can be protected while in transit from the assembly plant to the destination dealer. One is by using a fabric bag, as shown in the photos above, and the other is by applying an adhesive plastic film such as Rapgard. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. Fabric bags are more expensive than Rapgard for small vehicles, but the price difference narrows as vehicle size increases.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The EOS comes with Rapguard..


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I think that pictures on various review websites are using stock picktures with cars that look lowered to me. The following is an example where the last photo looks lower. Sorry I was not successful pasting images.
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html
Paul



_Modified by Grinder at 6:19 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*

This is my EOS which is lowered 15mm with 17 inch solitude wheels


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (andythai)*

^^ That is not slammed
Man, this forum is filled with old people.







All VWs, and all cars, should be slammed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Know your roots suckas
































A lowered car is a happy car.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (andythai)*

Very nice Andy, Very nice!
Kevin


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

I also remember being 21 a few years back,and slamming as you say,but I just grew out of taking a perfectly normal car and making it into a snow scraper....Andy


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_I also remember being 21 a few years back,and slamming as you say,but I just grew out of taking a perfectly normal car and making it into a snow scraper....Andy









I couldn't resist----I love this car---- it is NOT perfectly NORMAL







, and it knows how to have fun


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*















very nice Jean,thanks for that.......nice pic......Andy


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_














very nice Jean,thanks for that.......nice pic......Andy









your welcome but credit to Ugly when credit is due.....
http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1



_Modified by just-jean at 2:01 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_I also remember being 21 a few years back,and slamming as you say,but I just grew out of taking a perfectly normal car and making it into a snow scraper....Andy









Bah, my Dad's car is 70mm lower. He is 50. Maybe not scraping, but it takes a while to get out of the driveway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

I dont think you get it. You like very low(so does your Dad)but accept the fact some people dont like lowered cars,and im one of em.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

I think that the Jetta in the picture that Marty posted above is very tastefully done for its particular genre. My interests don't run to lowering my own car, but when someone does a nice job of anything, it is always a delight to see the results of their efforts.
The very large wheels and the thin tires look attractive (as the picture attests), but I think I would be very concerned about what would happen if I hit a pothole or had to drive on a poor quality road, for example, like what roads are sometimes like when you have to detour around construction. I guess that is the price you have to pay for fashion!








Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Good pictures and stories about that lowered and abused blue Golf.
Thanks


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think that the Jetta in the picture that Marty posted 


I was like Marty? Who is Marty? 








I got rid of all my personal info after a jackass on here abused my info. 

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
but I think I would be very concerned about what would happen if I hit a pothole or had to drive on a poor quality road


Simple. Forged is stronger than cast. You'd have to crash the car to bend a forged one piece BBS.
Since I jacked this thread enough, here is a pic of a slammed EOS. (I do not like the wheels)


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

































... not saying they are my style, but they fit the OP request


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

what the size of the wheels (ABT picture) ?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_I was like Marty? Who is Marty? I got rid of all my personal info after a jackass on here abused my info.

'Marty' came from your profile - that is how you are registered, hence, how we assumed you should be addressed.
We like to work on a 'first name' basis here in the Eos and Phaeton forums. By this I mean we normally address each other by first names, and know each other by first names. This gets rid of the veil of 'internet anonymity' that often leads people to be less courteous than they normally would be, and keeps us all aware that there is another human being - not just a computer terminal - at the other end of the conversation. So, if you are willing to share your first name with the rest of the Eos forum community (not a particularly great security risk), then, hey, welcome to the team, we'll address you by name. 
Michael


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

I like this one








and this one









and yes, I believe the EOS sits too high when stock


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suber* »_what the size of the wheels (ABT picture) ? 

They look like 18 or 19in.
Abt list wheels from 16 to 19 in for the Eos.
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/f...f.pdf
other pics from their website.
















I am not a huge fan of Abt body and wheels though.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
'Marty' came from your profile - that is how you are registered, hence, how we assumed you should be addressed.
We like to work on a 'first name' basis here in the Eos and Phaeton forums. 
Michael

Well in that case, my name is Brian. I don't even have an Eos, but my Dad has an eye on them.
The girl on my right will be funding my VW projects in due time.


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_'Marty' came from your profile - that is how you are registered, hence, how we assumed you should be addressed.

Not a fan of the 80s classic _Back to the Future_, are you?


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: slammed (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think it refers to some kind of air suspension system that kids put on their car so they can make it jump up and down. But, I am the wrong person to ask.
Michael

you guys kill me in this forum....... I like all the reference to "kids." Just because you own a near 40K (or 80k for a phaeton) car doesn't mean people won't modify it (grown ups as well as "kids").
Funny thing being that all these "kids" include the VW engineers that put the T-Reg's on bags as well. Didn't the Phaeton have an option for air suspension as well (could be wrong on that one).
Just had to add my 2 pennies, I have never understood when a group of people can have such disdain because other people enjoy driving a car that isn't exactly what the manufacturer gave them. Maybe I am just not old like the rest of you.... but I don't think I will ever get there.
Josh


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: slammed (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_ Maybe I am just not old like the rest of you.... but I don't think I will ever get there.
Josh

Eternal KID here...bring on the mods!


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: slammed (flheat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the point of growing up and getting responsibilities if you can't still have fun.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: slammed (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

I think you are looking at the members on the forum a little too generally. While there may be some on the forum that may think that way, I think you will find that the majority of us here think there are many diiferent ways to mod their cars. I bought my Eos so I could have a "fun" vehicle for my "older days". I passed 50 a while back and I would consider changes to my Eos if the changes were tasteful and useful (and economically viable). While an air suspension with different ride and height settings might be ok on an Eos, an electro-hydraulic system to make the car dance would be just plain wrong. 
Andy


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: slammed (cb391)*

Andy,
I am with you, I probably wouldn't ever really consider putting air ride on an EOS. My point being the first page was full of people making comments about "kids" because someone asked about lowering the car. I understand completely slamming the car to the ground may not be the conservative or most functional choice..... but no one even mentioned that, the general feeling I got from the first page of this thread was that any lowering of the car was over the top. Then the comments about Air Ride when VW and many other high end autos build cars with factory air ride.
I am not attempting to disrespect any of the older individuals on these forums. Just funny to me that some people would buy a high $ VW and then look down on those of us that mod the same cars. 
Just because the car costs a lot of money it is not a car that would be technically perfect from the factory.....and we all know that VW's in general are far from perfect from the factory. Even those of you that love the EOS or another high $ VW because of what it is before the fact that it is a VW should by now know VW's are not near perfect from the factory. 
These cars NEED and WANT to be modded...... so DO IT!!! DO IT!!!















Josh


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_
The girl on my right will be funding my VW projects in due time.









Incidentally the girl is on your left, but to the right on the photo. And yes my middle name is pedantic!!















Oh, and any chance she can fund my VW projects too!
On to the "kids" business. I'm 37 and either don't consider it old or am going through a midlife crisis because I like the lowered look with big wheels. I seem to remember our UK ride height is already lower than the USA version though.
However, I do like to see the whole of the tyre and not lowered so much that it is partially obscured by the wheel arch.The Jetta above looks great in my opinion.
Each to their own. Good job we're not all the same or we'd all be driving Beetles.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: slammed (flheat)*

HERE , HERE!







I agree. I'm 39 and still love my toys. 

Including my latest..


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: slammed (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_
Just had to add my 2 pennies, I have never understood when a group of people can have such disdain because other people enjoy driving a car that isn't exactly what the manufacturer gave them. Maybe I am just not old like the rest of you.... but I don't think I will ever get there.
Josh

Well put. I'll be posting mod' pix in a week or so. It's never fun to be stock, especially when in L.A. where Ferrari's and Bentley's are the Acura's and Toyota's of suburbia.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_
The girl on my right will be funding my VW projects in due time.









Nice rims!


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: slammed (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_
Well put. I'll be posting mod' pix in a week or so. It's never fun to be stock, especially when in L.A. where Ferrari's and Bentley's are the Acura's and Toyota's of suburbia.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gotta make it your own, or it's just another appliance.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: slammed (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_HERE , HERE!







I agree. I'm 39 and still love my toys. 

Including my latest..

I like the look of this ride height. Not so much on the ABT pictures where the hub more looks higher than center of the semicircle from the fenders. 
Personally I am kind of chicken to lower mine because our roads are too rough from frost heaving. But I like to look!
-Also think the window tint gives a sleak look on this one; thanks for posting







.
Paul


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*nicest one i've seen yet*


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

too bad they did put some wheels on it?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Nice???*

That thing looks broken. Like a giant hippo farted on it and broke the shocks and springs.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

We already have a thread for this. Could this be appended to it?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

Done...


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*he slamed his eos..*

he did......










_Modified by Erick_NL at 11:19 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: he slamed his eos.. (Erick_NL)*

Someone just put up a video of a ghettoized Eos from the Denver auto show. If you listen closely, you can hear the guy shooting the film say "Its not really that fast". 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT5mKTmxUEE
Black rims just look so tacky, reminds me of someone who's had their front teeth knocked out.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: he slamed his eos.. (Erick_NL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erick_NL* »_he did......









_Modified by Erick_NL at 11:19 AM 4-8-2007_

Michael
Have you been test driving an EOS again ?








Alternatively, maybe someone in switzerland took phrase "Vee Dub in da Haus" a little to literally. 
-M.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:02 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Road Boss)*

Couldn't say this without doing it so here it is....
*Quit bumping this thread, it sucks! *








Most EOS owners ar not intrested in a *slammed* EOS.


----------



## TOYRACR (Jan 11, 2007)

I found my Girlfriend a jasmine yellow 92 cabriolet and she loves it more than her 06 Mustang(ponyPackageV6 with custom ford sunroof) 
Well now the Mustang is about to get traded in on an EOS. LOL
I forget how many wheel options are they offering?



_Modified by TOYRACR at 7:14 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: he slamed his eos.. (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Michael... Have you been test driving an EOS again ?

Wow - that is a Zürich licence plate (hence the ZH on the front of it) - I will have to show this picture to my VW dealer here in Zürich and ask if they know anything about it.
As soon as the VW dealership opens up again (it burned down 6 weeks ago...), I'll go in and ask.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: he slamed his eos.. (PanEuropean)*

Michael
I'm still in two minds as to whether or not this is actually Photochop...
-M.


----------

